# What's a good routine for taking test/hcg



## Pdxglide (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey guys I wanted to see what a good routine to get on for taking my test.  My dht levels were high and hair was falling out and shouldn't be I don't have MPB so I stopped taking my test but went to the doctor and got some propecia to block the dht. Now wondering what's the best schedule to get on for taking testosterone, HCG or clomid, and propecia?  Any advice I'd appreciate


----------



## stonetag (Sep 17, 2014)

Best to read stickies, if the info contained within them does not answer your queries, ask away.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 17, 2014)

Are you on trt or is this a cycle?


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 17, 2014)

What is your TRT dosage? It certainly shouldn't be making your hair fall out. It should just normalize your Test levels.


----------



## juuced (Sep 18, 2014)

a basic starter protocol is

100mg test/week
250 iu HCG twice a week
0.5mg Anastrozole (arimedex) /week


----------



## Pdxglide (Sep 18, 2014)

Its not a cycle it's trt


----------



## Pdxglide (Sep 18, 2014)

I've been doing 140mg a week of test and 250 hcg twice a week. But after I started the trt it started to thin and fallout so I kinda freaked out and didn't take any test for a month now and I haven't had any hair loss and there is no history of hair loss in my family for generations so it makes me think that's what caused it and my doctor said the test is being turned into to dht and that makes hair fallout so now gonna take propecia but want to get on a good routine with everything.


----------

